# Looking for a NW Florida Hunting Lease



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm interested in getting into a Florida Hunting Lease or Club for the 2012-2013 season. 
I live in Fort Walton Beach and would like to keep it within an hour or so drive of there. I want somewhere low on politics with a relaxed atmosphere and open to taking my boys to hunt there too. Seth is 3 and won't start for while but Anthony is 14 and I'm still trying to get him his first deer before he loses interest. Looking for somewhere we can hunt during the hunting season and work and play during the off season. I'm a family man who has a solid understanding of deer behavior and has a good deal of experience working food plots and improving the land to promote better deer habitat. Been hunting in Conecuh Co. Alabama for 9 years and looking for something closer to home to hunt when not in Alabama. 

If you have something that might work please PM me the details and we'll talk. I'd even be open to starting up a new lease or club with a few others in my area if we can find the land to lease. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

We have a club in Walnut hill might be too far. next year might need members.


----------



## blkbear (Dec 2, 2011)

fairwaterfishing; what is the cost and # of members?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Btt


----------



## hoboedan (Oct 24, 2009)

69Viking said:


> Btt


 Gimme me a call @ 850.902.7574 sometime tomorrow (Saturday, December 10th.) I'll get your son a deer. May be a doe......but it's a deer. Laurel Hill area.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Btt


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

$1600 3500 acres 14 members


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> $1600 3500 acres 14 members


What's the name of the club, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## blkbear (Dec 2, 2011)

please let me know when an opening comes up...blessings


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Btt


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I might also consider an Alabama Lease if it wasn't too far North of the Florida/Alabama state line.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, if that's the case, go to AFOA.org. They've had some leases just east off Brewton a while back.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

69Viking said:


> I might also consider an Alabama Lease if it wasn't too far North of the Florida/Alabama state line.


About 15min North of the line. 


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/andalusia-lease-95393/


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Dagwood said:


> Well, if that's the case, go to AFOA.org. They've had some leases just east off Brewton a while back.


I like what i've seen from this site. I've hunted land for a few year I found off it. RMS has cheaper land but they only do 1 year leases. Their land is also nice. I'll be making this same post as soon as i'm moved back up there. If your willing to spend $1500+ there seems to always be clubs open.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

BuckWild said:


> What's the name of the club, if you don't mind sharing?


Buckeye branch, we loose 2 to 4 members each year on average the last two we just lost 2 but you never know. we have 2 or 3 on a waiting list now but just like before when the time comes in may to have your money or get off the pot it can be hard to find a few good guys.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Btt


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> Well, if that's the case, go to AFOA.org. They've had some leases just east off Brewton a while back.


Does Florida have a Site like this to look up possible Florida Leases?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

St Joe has a place to look, sorry have lost the link, but all theirs are E of us. I just want a Hog lease, deer ok but not necessary, trying to find that is nearly impossible. I would join something around Crestview and the rivers if they would open the lease up to me when it is not deer season to get hogs and yote! If you hear of something like that PM me please.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Westervelt.com and joe.com


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK found all the hunting info on Westervelt but could not on St Joe site..got it tab under RURAL then Featured Properties. Shane is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> About 15min North of the line.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/andalusia-lease-95393/


Thanks, if I can't find anything in Florida I might have to see about this one!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Thanks, if I can't find anything in Florida I might have to see about this one!


Just let me know. It's only about 15min from
Jason's place.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Btt


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Btt


----------

